# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  6 دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ایران در میان برترین دانشگاههای جهان

## Parniya

بر اساس آخرين گزارش نظام رتبه بندی Essential Science Indicators یا ESI تعداد 6 دانشگاه علوم پزشکي در ميان دانشگاههاي و مراکز تحقيقاتي يک درصد برتر جهان قرار گرفتند.

به گزارش خبرنگار مهر، بر اساس آخرين رتبه بندي دانشگاههاي و مراکز تحقيقاتي يک درصد برتر جهان در نظام رتبه بندي ESI یا Essential Science Indicators دانشگاه های علوم پزشکي تهران، شهيد بهشتي، شيراز، اصفهان، تبريز و مشهد در اين نظام رتبه بندي قرار گرفته و داراي رتبه جهاني و کشوري شدند.
اين رتبه بندي که در جولاي سال 2014 ميلادي اعلام شده است دانشگاهها و مراکز تحقيقاتي جهان را بر اساس گردآوري و تجزيه و تحليل اطلاعات يک درصد مقالات داراي بيشترين استناد در پایگاه Web of Sciences در فاصله 10 ساله (ژانويه 2004 تا آپريل 2014) مورد ارزيابي قرار داده است.
بر اساس گزارش نظام رتبه بندي ESI تعداد مقالات دانشگاه علوم پزشکي تهران 13 هزار و 137 و تعداد استنادات  75 هزار و 520 و ميانگين تعداد استناد به هر مقاله 5.52 مورد بوده، همچنين 48 مقاله دانشگاه نيز در رديف مقالات پراستناد قرار گرفته است.
دانشگاه علوم پزشكی شهيد بهشتی نيز با 9 هزار و 613  مقاله و تعداد استناد 51 هزار و 853 و داشتن 22 مقاله پراستناد در جايگاه بعدی قرار دارد.

----------


## Mariyana

مرسی بابت پست
فقط این واقعا راسته مدرک دکترای عمومی ما رو دانشگاه های انور قبول ندارن؟
میگن اگه بخوای برای تخصص بری باید یه امتحان بدی و دوره بگذرونی که مدرکتو قبول کنند که طول میکشه یک سالی
یا اینکه همزمان با هر امتحان جامع(مث علوم پایه و...)بری دبی یا ترکیه امتحان بدی
الان هیچ جوره مدرک ما رو قبول نمیکنن مگه اینکه امتحان تعیین سطح علمی رو بدیم که میگن خیلی سخته
حالا یکی از دوستامون که پزشک عمومی هست و مدرکش رو از ایران گرفته داره میخونه که بره امتحان بده
باورت میشه 3 مرحله امتحان میگیرن
یکی مثه علوم پایه
یکی مثه پره
یکی هم عملی
با این حال آخرش باید چند سالی هم دوره بگذورنی تا به عنوان پزشک عمومی بشه اونجاها کار کرد یا بتونی دوره تخصص رو شروع کنیتا چه حد این حرف درسته؟
کسی که اینو به من گفت خودش دانشجو دارو همسرشم پزشکه

----------


## Azad3h

بستگی داره کدوم کشور
ولی عموما اره خیلی سخته اونور رفتن برای پزشکیا
حتی اگه رتبه اول باشی ....

واسه همینه بیشتریا می مونن 
وضعیت پزشکی ایرانم خوبه مثل بقیا رشته ها نیس

----------


## Mariyana

یعنی حتی با وجود داشتن مقاله و کارای پژوهشی و بلد بودن دوزبان(فرانسه و انگلیسی)؟
اخه من رشته های دیگه(مهندسی و شیمی)دیدم بدون داشتن این شرایط فقط با یه مقاله پذیرش گرفتن
یعنی وضع پزشکی برای رفتن بد تر از اونا ست؟
البته منظورم بورس ایران نیست اینکه از طرف اونا بورس شی رو میگم

----------

